# GuZoo



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

In alberta there is a family run Zoo referred to as a "roadside zoo".

The zoo is in horrific condition and the Alberta government refuses to do anything about it. The zoo allows uncontrolled breeding of all it's small animals including hedgehogs and does not provide proper nutrition, enrichment, care, enclosures or safety for their animals.

On the site explains the zoo and the crusade against it. It contains an e-mail received by a hedgehog owner about the state of the hedgehog exhibit.

It royal pissed me off that something like this can happen.

http://www.theguzoo.com/main_page.html


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

sum 1 call the ASPCA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! y we otta!! that is just wrong ( :twisted: pic of lady runnin it) pics of us  :x   :x  :shock: :roll: :evil: !!!!! seriously, theres no benifit, its just hurtin the animals


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

This place needs to be shut down!! :shock: And when they do the should put the owner in a tiny cage,with dirty water, no baths, and just let her sit there in her own filth with no baths and make her stay there for a long time!!!! :evil: If I were to go there I think I would have to buy every animal I could. the poor things.  And the aspca saids they can't do anything ya OK. I wonder if they've ever been there before. :evil:


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Well isn't this place in Canada? I thought the ASPCA was an American based group. Someone would probably need to contact a Canadian based group that holds the same beliefs and power. Maybe I misread the Guzu site. I agree though, something should most definitely be done, that website made me want to throw up and cry. I wonder how they even got a hold of those animals, I feel like you should have to pass some sort of quality inspection to get a lion or other animal of that magnitude.


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes the Zoo is in Canada and we have the SPCA here, and You should really call and report them. I am sire that it would not be ther first report.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

NOTE: I am not an expert on any of this, and i am more than likely wrong, i am jsut relaying the information i read on that website as if it was true (which it may not be)

That is correct, as far as i know the ASPCA is an American group and has no jurisdiction in canada, while the SPCA does. I am not sure as to the extend of their power tho. I am sure they were part of the process of the Alberta government extending the time periods for change.

CAZA is the governing body for zoos in Canada. I am not sure what you have to have in order to obtain a "zoo" status, but they have been receiving it for years while in that condition. In order to operate as a Zoo you do not have to be accredited by CAZA, but CAZA zoo's receive government funding (i believe).

MANY MANY MANY Zoos in Canada are not licensed under CAZA as they do not meet the requirements.

In order to be accredited you need to follow these CAZA standard:


* Realize that I have moral responsibilities not only to my professional associates, my fellow employees, and the public, but also to the animals under my care.
* Display the highest integrity, the best judgement or ethics possible, and use my professional skills to the best interests of all.
* Deal fairly with members in the dissemination of professional information and advice.
* Use only legal and ethical means when seeking to influence governmental legislation or regulations.
* Issue no statements to the public which I know to be false or misleading.
* Maintain high standards of personal, professional, and business conduct and behaviour.
* Promote the interests of CAZA and do my full share of all work required of me by CAZA.
* Cooperate with qualified zoos, aquariums, and other breeders in breeding programs of endangered and other species.
* Aid the professional development of those who enter the zoological park and aquarium profession by assisting them to understand the functions, duties and responsibilities of the profession.
* Make every effort to assure that exotic animals do not find their way into the hands of those not qualified to care for them properly.
* Encourage publication of significant achievements in breeding husbandry, medical technology, architecture, etc., in the appropriate publications generally familiar to members.
* Endeavour at all times to improve zoos and aquariums. 
- CAZA 

Even some of my favorite canadian zoos are not accredited by CAZA, including the African Lion Safari. 

Zoos like GuZoo get their animals after claiming to be a "Rescue" organization and then convert into a zoo. In Alberta a rescue organization cannot breed their animals, but GuZoo does anyway, so they took it upon themselves to be called a Zoo. They have been a target by the Alberta game and wildlife commission for years, but they keep saying everything is temporary and the government extends their time frame for compliance.

There is a very strict piece of legislature in Alberta regarding Zoos as they are maintained on a province to province level. I am not sure of the name of the legislature, but GuZoo is breaking every possible rule in it. (It is posted on that site).

What is worse is the people at GuZoo believe 100% they are providing the best habitat for the animals and this can be seen through their extremist usage of faith as a way out.
GuZoo is otu for money, and that's all there is to it. They sell untamed animals, do not provide them with proper food, water or shelter and keep group animals isolated and solitary animals in groups, as well as mixing genders and species. 

GuZoo is absolutely appalling.


----------

